# 50mm f/1.2L good for video?



## Davephoto (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

What is a good prime L lense for shooting video?
I want to buy the Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM: is it a good choice?
Camera: 5D mark III

Thanks, have a good day,

Dave


----------



## JasonATL (Aug 30, 2012)

The 50mm 1.2L is, no doubt, a great lens. I also have the 5D Mark III and use it for video. I do not have the 50mm 1.2L, but I do have the 24mm 1.4L, Canon 50mm 1.4, and the 70-200mm 2.8L IS USM II (among others).

I and others prefer Zeiss lenses for video. The advantages of Zeiss lenses over the Canon lenses are mainly in usability for video, noting that most video users manually focus:
1. Zeiss lenses have hard focus stops. The focus ring will stop at infinity and at the minimum focus distance. The Canon's that I have will rotate past infinity and min (you can feel it, but the ring still moves easily).
2. Zeiss lenses have long focus throws. My Zeiss 85mm 1.4 will go about 270 degrees from min to infinity (my Canon 24mm 1.4L has about 180 degrees or a little less), and the 70-200 feels even less, making precise focus manually a little difficult (not impossible, just not as easy).
3. Zeiss have all metal build, including most of the hoods. For some, this may be a negative, as Zeiss lenses are heavy - though it isn't clear that this isn't due to the glass.

Finally, the image quality is arguably better on one or the other. I personally prefer the look of the Zeiss lenses, which makes the decision easy for me. In fact, our Canon 24mm will be going on the selling block soon, to be replaced with a Zeiss.

Now, for photos, that's possibly a different story, as the Zeiss are manual focus. Having said that, the 5D Mark III will confirm focus with the Zeiss ZE lenses.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out some of Philip Bloom's "People" videos. I think "Dublin's People", and "Sofia's People" were shot with that lens on 5DII's. Beautiful studies.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you want a weatherproof standard prime then it's the only way to go.

Can't think of any other real argument for it.

Video is moving pictures often of moving subjects. You'll have a lot of missed shots if you try and use the lens wide open. When you start stopping down you'll find that the 50mm f1.4 is a match at available apertures.

The 1.4 isn't weather proof. And half a stop slower wide open.

The change would buy you a 135mm f2.0, or a 28mm f1.8 and 85mm f1.8..

If it's specifically video then the advice to look for mechanical primes such as the Zeiss lenses (or if you are really into video and want rig friendly lenses the zeiss derived Cinematics CT.2 50mm f1.4) is good.

The 50mm f1.2 does have some very special applications such as brinksmanship and bragging rights and perhaps at a push, collectability. Optically, unless you need weatherproofing, or that extra half a stop (on top of 1.4) they are superflous and needlessly expensive.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Aug 30, 2012)

Davephoto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is a good prime L lense for shooting video?
> I want to buy the Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM: is it a good choice?
> ...



The Zeiss 50mm F2.0 Makro Planar is a great lens for video.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 30, 2012)

i've heard great things about the rokina 35mm 1.4 - found this video -

Rokinon 35mm f/1.4 Lens Video Test
also known as samyang or bower..
Samyang 35mm 1.4 low light test - Christmas Tree and great review - Samyang 35mm f/1.4 Video Review & Test Footage | www.BudgetFilmmaker.co.uk


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Samyang is a beautiful lens, but it's not a 50...

And its a pain for folks also shooting stills and who need AF.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 30, 2012)

50L work just fine for video, although it's not perfect. Shooting at larger apertures if you barely move the focus ring it'll throw it out of focus. Go for the Zeiss 50mm f/1.4, it's half the price and just as sharp and I prefer the color rendition over the Canon. Much better for video overall.


----------



## Davephoto (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! I will post an other post to narrow down my question/options.
Again thanks!


----------

